# Landor Arms Revolving .410



## U-Keep-The-Sheeps! (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone have a clue where I can find a Landor arms revolving .410 shotgun? Out of stock on every website known to man.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure there still being made to be honest. Have you thought about the Taurus circuit judge? Shoots 410 and 45 lc.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

didnt even see one on Gunbroker


----------

